# Flex Lines



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2006)

Can I use those braided stainless steel flex lines to hook up a shower control valve?  Here is a pic of what I mean.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Sparky:
Yes, your SS lines look fine. The SS and Stops are a bit of overkill though because they will not be accessable when the instalation is complete.
Glenn


----------



## Kerrylib (Nov 30, 2006)

Aren't those flex lines only allowed in accessable spaces?
For instance under the sink, or connecting washing machine, etc.

When you close them in a wall they are no longer accessable.  I think even the little stickers on them say something to that effect.

That being said.  Your photo does show a nice looking job.

Better let the plumbing experts (those w/ plumbing contracting licenses) make a couple comments.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 30, 2006)

Yup, those unions all need access, soooo as long as you have some panel which can be opened you are ok.
That is the front of the assembly however.


----------

